# When and how to use DLO in DPP



## jebrady03 (Apr 26, 2013)

I asked this on another forum and I'm not sure why - it's a general photography forum. I figure I'm more likely to get responses from a CANON forum about CANON software! lol duh... Anyway...

I've been using DPP as a processor and RAW converter for several years now and decided to start tinkering with the DLO functionality. My problem is, I don't know WHEN to use it or HOW to use it (properly).

When - if a picture looks really nice and I'm happy with it, can it be even better by applying DLO corrections? In other words, is this something I should do for every image or just certain images? And what "certain images" would qualify?

How - when I open up the DLO tool, I have a slider that goes from 1-100. It's much like sharpening and NR in that it can DEFINITELY be overdone - but because I don't know WHEN it should be done, I'm having a hard time discerning how I should do it - in other words, what's an appropriate amount (1-100) and does that amount change with circumstances?

I've looked in DPP's help topics and there was nothing there to help with my questions above. I've tried to do a search online and on these forums and I'm either searching inefficiently or the info isn't readily available (I'm guessing the former) so I was hoping that someone with experience using DLO well could chime in with some recommendations and/or some links.

Thanks!


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 27, 2013)

nothing huh? :'(


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 27, 2013)

Care to explain what DLO stands for, maybe that will help us help you. I can't even find anything called "DLO" in my version of DPP. And I get no hits in the index of help either.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, it is a new feature to DPP so I suppose it makes sense that many may not be familiar with it. Here's Canon's site on it... http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/index.html

Unfortunately, in the "using the Digital Lens Optimizer" tab it doesn't explain why/when/how much you should use. It's obviously a "to taste" type of thing, but I feel like I could use more info - and I just can't find it. There's DEFINITELY a point where sliding the slider too far to the right damages your pictures. So I want to know, are there pictures you shouldn't use it at all on? Etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2013)

*Adjust the Digital Lens Optimizer effect.*
❶ When the [Setting] check box is selected, the Digital Lens Optimizer effect is being applied to the image. 
❷ Use the slider to adjust the degree of compensation. Moving the slider to the right will enhance the perceived resolution and result in stronger correction of lens aberration

It is going to depend on each individual image and the way a user perceives it. I do not believe there is any magical number that works for all.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is going to depend on each individual image and the way a user perceives it. I do not believe there is any magical number that works for all.



You're killin' my dreams buddy 

So, are there images you shouldn't bother using this tool on? How do you know when going through this step isn't going to result in an appreciable difference?

Should I basically just use it like sharpening? View at 100%, start at 0, go up until I see problems, then back it down? Then recheck at normal viewing size?


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 27, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> Well, it is a new feature to DPP so I suppose it makes sense that many may not be familiar with it. Here's Canon's site on it... http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/index.html
> 
> Unfortunately, in the "using the Digital Lens Optimizer" tab it doesn't explain why/when/how much you should use. It's obviously a "to taste" type of thing, but I feel like I could use more info - and I just can't find it. There's DEFINITELY a point where sliding the slider too far to the right damages your pictures. So I want to know, are there pictures you shouldn't use it at all on? Etc.



Aha! That makes a lot of sense. I haven't installed the latest version yet, but you gave me plenty of reasons to fix that "problem". Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It is going to depend on each individual image and the way a user perceives it. I do not believe there is any magical number that works for all.
> ...


I'd only use it on a image that I planned to print large, larger than 20 X 30. It would be best I think for landscapes or images with lots of fine detail. I wouldn't bother for portraits.

Remember, your CR2 files grow to very large size, 3X their normal size, so its not something to use on the 800 images you shot last night.

I tried it a year ago when it first came out, and haven't used it since. I do not take the type of images where I need it.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd only use it on a image that I planned to print large, larger than 20 X 30. It would be best I think for landscapes or images with lots of fine detail. I wouldn't bother for portraits.
> 
> Remember, your CR2 files grow to very large size, 3X their normal size, so its not something to use on the 800 images you shot last night.
> 
> I tried it a year ago when it first came out, and haven't used it since. I do not take the type of images where I need it.



Good info! Thanks so much!


----------



## drjlo (May 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



For images that need DLO, I apply DLO in RAW, convert to JPEG, then I un-apply DLO before closing the RAW, so the RAW size does not increase 3x. Undoing DLO is very quick unlike applying it. 

DLO doesn't appear to make much difference when viewed on small screens or prints, but viewed large, it really does great for things like chromatic aberration, color fringing, and sharpness, better than the traditional ways of lens correction and sharpening IME in that results look more natural.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some late thinkings on DLO.
I've been using it now for a while, and when I apply it to my files they, roughly, double in size. I can live with that, and the outcome is superb. The trouble is finding out how much to apply, and not to ruin the image by adding noise in high-key areas.

Also, I lack DLO-data for some lenses, and I haven't been able to figure out if/when Canon will supply that data, or where I can read more about which lenses will be considered. I mainly lack the correctional data for my 400mm.


----------

